# Study Permit



## Wekumusha (Apr 6, 2021)

Hie, does anyone have an idea how long it's taking to process a Study visa if you apply in Harare?


----------



## gmakadho (Sep 10, 2018)

3 to 4 months. i appied in Dec 2020 and got mine 31 March


----------

